# Guitar and Piano



## Kengren

My friend and I have been workin very hard on music that we think is quite original. It is a highly influenced classical, rock. I am kinda new to the classical world (thanks to my friend introducing me), and i was wondering what i could listen to, to get ideas. I was thinking along the lines of a very beautiful peice, or a very evil piece.


----------



## Listen Lisse

I just thought of Angelo Badalamenti, not sure if it is of any help


----------



## Saturnus

The most evil piece I can think of are the '8 Songs for a Mad King' by Maxwell-Davies

The most beautiful is a more difficult question. Hmmm... Villa-Lobos's preludes for guitar, the 'Adagio religioso' from Bartók's third piano concerto, the third and fifth interludes from the opera 'Peter Grimes' by Britten and Beethoven's sixth violin sonata come first to my mind when I read this thread.


----------

